# Crocodilian <3



## InvertFix (Mar 27, 2012)

Just wanted to show you guys my new Paleosuchus palpebrosus (Cuvier Dwarf Caiman). 
Well I'm kind of just guessing, it wasn't labeled as anything but "Dwarf Caiman". But from all the physical characteristics I believe it to be a palpebrosus.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Mar 27, 2012)

Just curious, what are your plans with it when it gets older and larger?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Mar 27, 2012)

GiantVinegaroon said:


> Just curious, what are your plans with it when it gets older and larger?


I have a nice outdoor pond for him actually.

I didn't plan on getting him, but the store was going to kill it and said I could take it if I didn't want them to. So I did. I plan on caring for it through it's whole life. I'm not a person that owns something for a short time then drops it off. I'm going to care for it always and make sure it has everything it needs.

---------- Post added 03-27-2012 at 02:48 PM ----------

I've also got a very large 8'x8' tank tank for the bugger when he get's bigger.

I didn't get him without thinking it through if that's what you are implying.

---------- Post added 03-27-2012 at 02:49 PM ----------

We'll see which I prefer to use later on, the tank or the man made pond. Hmm...


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Mar 27, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> I have a nice outdoor pond for him actually.
> 
> I didn't plan on getting him, but the store was going to kill it and said I could take it if I didn't want them to. So I did. I plan on caring for it through it's whole life. I'm not a person that owns something for a short time then drops it off. I'm going to care for it always and make sure it has everything it needs.
> 
> ...


Very cool.  Nice to see someone with sense buying and caring for a crocodilian.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Camden (Mar 27, 2012)

wouldn't it be kinda cold outside for a kaiman in colorado?


----------



## InvertFix (Mar 27, 2012)

I actually traded one of my P. metallicas for him. But same thing as buying right?
I've got 8 other P. mets so it's no biggy.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Mar 27, 2012)

Thats pretty neat. How big will it get?


----------



## InvertFix (Mar 27, 2012)

Around 5' for the speculated species. If it's a male.

---------- Post added 03-27-2012 at 03:29 PM ----------

4'-4 1/2' for females.


----------



## Robotponys (Mar 27, 2012)

wow that is SO cool!


----------



## stingray (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats very nice! Without checking I thought they only got about 3 feet long though.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 27, 2012)

Cool, at first I thought, "no way" because I was thinking of another dwarf that is rare but that's not it, can't think of the name of it though.  Back in the 1970's Caimans were real common in the pet stores before anybody cared about how to take care of them, I had one around 1975 when I was a kid.  I kept it in a big tub outside, it got out.  I went to the local creek almost every day, I saw it on the creek bank!  I spent 30 minutes on my hands and knees sneaking up on it.  I finally noticed it was missing part of it's head, it was a toy lol!  I did the same with duck decoys once ...duhhhh.  Does that species tend to bite a lot?  I know the common Caiman is pretty bitey, but some people now and then get a crocodilian that is real mellow, crazy vids on Youtube.


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Mar 27, 2012)

> wouldn't it be kinda cold outside for a kaiman in colorado?


+1
My thoughts exactly. Cool little Caiman though. You can always convert a bathroom in your house into an enclosure..... that would be sweet! lol!


----------



## GregorSamsa (Mar 27, 2012)

Freaking adorable! Congrats on your new addition. Please post pics as he grows up? 

I had a caiman named alice about 10 years ago. Loved her dearly & her little "feed me!" bark when I walked into the room. She was likely WC & never grew, then stopped eating. I force fed her for a few months, she didn't make it. I always wonder what could have been.


----------



## InvertFix (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a huge "shed" out back. But it's more like a miniature house haha and there's room in there for an indoor "pond". Ive got options. 



Galapoheros said:


> Cool, at first I thought, "no way" because I was thinking of another dwarf that is rare but that's not it, can't think of the name of it though.  Back in the 1970's Caimans were real common in the pet stores before anybody cared about how to take care of them, I had one around 1975 when I was a kid.  I kept it in a big tub outside, it got out.  I went to the local creek almost every day, I saw it on the creek bank!  I spent 30 minutes on my hands and knees sneaking up on it.  I finally noticed it was missing part of it's head, it was a toy lol!  I did the same with duck decoys once ...duhhhh.  Does that species tend to bite a lot?  I know the common Caiman is pretty bitey, but some people now and then get a crocodilian that is real mellow, crazy vids on Youtube.


He hasn't snapped at me. But he might. I don't plan to handle him. Just for pictures and maintenance.


----------



## stingray (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is a couple pics of my diamondback setup that would work good for your caiman for a while. I got the tub at a farm supply store. It is a 150 gallon tub and I think the cost was around a $100. They sell bigger tubs to.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Mar 27, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> He hasn't snapped at me. But he might. I don't plan to handle him. Just for pictures and maintenance.


You might wanna try handling regularly, I've heard caiman can be downright vicious otherwise.

Those sizes you mentioned are on the larger end of the scale.  They are often shorter than that.  Stingray says 3 feet.....I'd say that's ballpark of what to expect.


----------



## InvertFix (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh okay. I'm just not sure on species. And you can't really tame a caiman right? So that would just give more chance of me getting but or something.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Mar 27, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> Oh okay. I'm just not sure on species. And you can't really tame a caiman right? So that would just give more chance of me getting but or something.


Crocodilians have the largest brain of any reptile.  They're not dumb by any means.  I'm sure you can get it used to handling at least without snapping.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 27, 2012)

From what I've read and heard, individuals can have very diff inborn dispositions.  This guy claims to be training this one, of course it's got to be very basic stuff.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/38240245@N06/5790592009/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keister (Mar 27, 2012)

At my work we have a dwarf caiman that is five feet and he is pretty cool. We scratch the top of his head and get him out and he is all around pretty nice. Working with him like cleaning his enclosure is easy too because he is so calm. Some times I take him around the store with me.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 28, 2012)

GregorSamsa said:


> Freaking adorable! Congrats on your new addition. Please post pics as he grows up?
> 
> I had a caiman named alice about 10 years ago. Loved her dearly & her little "feed me!" bark when I walked into the room. She was likely WC & never grew, then stopped eating. I force fed her for a few months, she didn't make it. I always wonder what could have been.


Prob not enough sun and manufacture of vit D.  After is late, it's often too late.


----------



## InvertFix (Mar 28, 2012)

stingray3 said:


> Here is a couple pics of my diamondback setup that would work good for your caiman for a while. I got the tub at a farm supply store. It is a 150 gallon tub and I think the cost was around a $100. They sell bigger tubs to.


That's a pretty neat idea. I will have to put him in a room by himself or find a way to close the top since they are only semi aquatic.

Thank you very much for the photos!

---------- Post added 03-28-2012 at 11:59 AM ----------




GiantVinegaroon said:


> Crocodilians have the largest brain of any reptile.  They're not dumb by any means.  I'm sure you can get it used to handling at least without snapping.


Yeah I suppose you are right. I just don't want to stress him!


----------



## InvertFix (Mar 28, 2012)

Some more photos.


----------



## OphidianDelight (Mar 29, 2012)

At that size it can be tricky to differentiate between Paleosuchus trigonatus (smooth fronted caiman) and Paleosuchus palpebrosus (Cuvier's dwarf).  Here's a website with very good differentiating criteria to help confirm your ID:  http://crocodilian.com/paleosuchus/description.html


----------



## InvertFix (Mar 29, 2012)

OphidianDelight said:


> At that size it can be tricky to differentiate between Paleosuchus trigonatus (smooth fronted caiman) and Paleosuchus palpebrosus (Cuvier's dwarf).  Here's a website with very good differentiating criteria to help confirm your ID:  http://crocodilian.com/paleosuchus/description.html


Thank you!!


----------



## OphidianDelight (Mar 29, 2012)

If you're worried about preventing injuries during handling, I had great success using these gloves--steel staples take the edge off of the bite pressure, plus they're made of heavy duty kevlar and leather.  I usually use them for grooming large lizards but they will help keep stitches out of your hands with your caiman as well, I'm sure:  http://tongs.com/leathergloveswsteelstaples.aspx


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Mar 29, 2012)

Just out of curiosity - you look pretty young. Do you live with your parents or by chance own your own house? The only reason I ask is because of a previous comment/concern about long term care.


----------



## InvertFix (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm married and own a house. I haven't lived with my parents since I was very young.


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Mar 29, 2012)

Right on. I'd love to have one myself but due to my job I'm constantly forced to rent houses because I never know how long my job will keep me in one location.


----------



## InvertFix (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe one day! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. They're awesome.


----------



## DannyH (Mar 29, 2012)

Very cute! I'm glad to see it is in the hands of someone responcible too.


----------



## InvertFix (Mar 30, 2012)

DannyH said:


> Very cute! I'm glad to see it is in the hands of someone responcible too.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Ziltoid (Apr 2, 2012)

So many words come to mind upon laying eyes on this wonderful creature! Adorable, badassed even the sharp eyes makes this creature seem intelligent. It reminds me of a tiny Dinosaur, I would have <edit> a brick if I could have had one as a lad. I am in every sense jealous. I have yet to read anything in this thread yet, I just had to type what I was thinking because it's honestly the coolest "Pet" I've ever seen.


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 2, 2012)

Ziltoid said:


> So many words come to mind upon laying eyes on this wonderful creature! Adorable, badassed even the sharp eyes makes this creature seem intelligent. It reminds me of a tiny Dinosaur, I would have <edit> a brick if I could have had one as a lad. I am in every sense jealous. I have yet to read anything in this thread yet, I just had to type what I was thinking because it's honestly the coolest "Pet" I've ever seen.


I was definitely very excited to get this little one. My friend and I both got one in trade for a P. metallica and a few odd slings for a big tank. He's definitely intelligent and recognizes me and will follow me inside the tank depending on where I am in the room. He also "cries" for me to come back in the room. I am very greatful to have this guy.


----------



## Shell (Apr 2, 2012)

He is very adorable.  Not a pet I have the time or space for, (well ok, I likely do have the space but...) but still very cool. I would love to see updates as he grows.


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 2, 2012)

I definitely am going to keep everyone updated through this thread.  he super cool.


----------



## compnerd7 (Apr 3, 2012)

If you want some good advice on raising your new Crocodilian, ask this kid he has done his research and there is almost no info on care of them out there.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=11093#axzz1qxV2CRzQ


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 4, 2012)

compnerd7 said:


> If you want some good advice on raising your new Crocodilian, ask this kid he has done his research and there is almost no info on care of them out there.
> 
> http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=11093#axzz1qxV2CRzQ


Thank you very much.


----------



## Furret (Apr 16, 2012)

What a cutie!!


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 17, 2012)

Furret said:


> What a cutie!!


Thank you. 
He's feisty too. haha


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 17, 2012)

I have kept one for a year when I was in the States. Awesome animals, really smart and very manageable with regular attention, mine learned to eat out of a plate easily.

I hope yours will be a much much longer relationship. Awesome!


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 19, 2012)

Najakeeper said:


> I have kept one for a year when I was in the States. Awesome animals, really smart and very manageable with regular attention, mine learned to eat out of a plate easily.
> 
> I hope yours will be a much much longer relationship. Awesome!


I plan on it being a very long relationship. <3


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 20, 2012)

I had to do some cage remodeling, so I thought I would snap up a few photographs for everyone. 

He wasn't too enthralled that I had to take him out. He was happy when he thought it was feeding time, but alas, it was not.


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 20, 2012)

And here are a few more. 






Stalking the stalk stalk. 








Enjoy.


----------



## HoboAustin (Apr 20, 2012)

If only they'd stay that size :sarcasm: but either way, that's one cute beast you got there


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 20, 2012)

HoboAustin said:


> If only they'd stay that size :sarcasm: but either way, that's one cute beast you got there


No way! I can't wait for this little bugger to get bigger! 
Thanks!


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

Here's photo of Whomper (on the top) basking on one of his slabs. 
He's doing fantastic. 



Here is another with a closer shot. <3


----------



## beetleman (May 1, 2012)

awesome setup!.......awesome critter! excellent job,he looks great/happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

beetleman said:


> awesome setup!.......awesome critter! excellent job,he looks great/happy.


Thank you very much.  though it looks like he's trying to plot his escape staring at the curtains like that!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (May 1, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> Thank you very much.  though it looks like he's trying to plot his escape staring at the curtains like that!


He probably is plotting.....crocodilians are the most intelligent of the herps after all .

Have you tried regular handling yet?  How does he respond?


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

GiantVinegaroon said:


> He probably is plotting.....crocodilians are the most intelligent of the herps after all .
> 
> Have you tried regular handling yet?  How does he respond?


I have been handling him quite often. Now he has grown attatched! He cries for me until I come in the room and then he's quiet. But as soon as I start to leave the room he starts up with his crying again. 

Though he has grown accustom to me, he goes after everyone else. Do you know if this is normal?


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 1, 2012)

Thats really cute....i had a deer fawn that acted like that.





InvertFix said:


> I have been handling him quite often. Now he has grown attatched! He cries for me until I come in the room and then he's quiet. But as soon as I start to leave the room he starts up with his crying again.
> 
> Though he has grown accustom to me, he goes after everyone else. Do you know if this is normal?


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Thats really cute....i had a deer fawn that acted like that.


:laugh: I want a deer!!!!! :love:


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 1, 2012)

Yeah me too. I miss her.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (May 1, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> I have been handling him quite often. Now he has grown attatched! He cries for me until I come in the room and then he's quiet. But as soon as I start to leave the room he starts up with his crying again.
> 
> Though he has grown accustom to me, he goes after everyone else. Do you know if this is normal?


I would not be surprised one bit if that guy can recognize individual humans.

I've heard of other reptiles recognizing certain people and disliking others, but not crocodilians.

FYI I've never kept crocodilians.  I love them to death though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

GiantVinegaroon said:


> I would not be surprised one bit if that guy can recognize individual humans.
> 
> I've heard of other reptiles recognizing certain people and disliking others, but not crocodilians.
> 
> FYI I've never kept crocodilians.  I love them to death though!


Just because you've never owned one doesn't mean you don't know things about them. 
He even lets me "scratch" under his chin and he closes his eyes all contently. But you bet your rump that if someone else tries it he snaps at them and bites.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (May 1, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> Just because you've never owned one doesn't mean you don't know things about them.
> He even lets me "scratch" under his chin and he closes his eyes all contently. But you bet your rump that if someone else tries it he snaps at them and bites.


i'm sure he can recognize individials!

that's awesome with the chin scratching.  i saw an american alligator that enjoyed that too.  he made a burping sound when pet!


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

Yeah this guy yips when I scratch his chin. It's so cute.


----------



## hamhock 74 (May 2, 2012)

Cool it sounds like he's imprinted on you. What's underneath Whomper's tank btw, looks intersting.


----------



## InvertFix (May 3, 2012)

hamhock 74 said:


> Cool it sounds like he's imprinted on you. What's underneath Whomper's tank btw, looks intersting.


My Asian water dragons are beneathe his tank.


----------



## cantthinkofone (May 3, 2012)

Just a question... are most caimans this calm? i have wanted one for 4 years and all i hear about is them being grouchy but i want one so bad. do you think most can be tamed? it sounds like you tamed it and i wanted to know if they are tameable.


----------



## Arianji (May 4, 2012)

That is a beautiful pond set up, and it would go great for your caiman. Livestock water troughs do wonders for the exotic pet world. And that is a beautiful caiman, I am envious of you, I have always wanted a crocodilian but never had the facilities for one. I am glad to hear you will be keeping him/her as an adult too. I have a friend who has a gator that he got when it was a hatchling, now the sucker is 5 feet long and lives in his pond in the back yard. The gator comes straight up to him when he sits by the waters edge, and he feeds it chicken. They fairly well recognize their care-provider as an individual. I know most zoos up north overwinter their crocodilians inside in similar settings, as the trough ponds, some even as makeshift as a kiddy pool with a monster mercury vapor bulb. Maybe you can do they same with yours and he can just have a winter and summer home. Regardless good luck with yours I am sure he will be a wonderful pet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (May 7, 2012)

cantthinkofone said:


> Just a question... are most caimans this calm? i have wanted one for 4 years and all i hear about is them being grouchy but i want one so bad. do you think most can be tamed? it sounds like you tamed it and i wanted to know if they are tameable.


In all honesty, I have no idea if they can be tamed whatsoever. I know that they are very intelligent and that Whomper knows that I'm his source of food. I personally didn't think they were tameable, though I have been told numerous times that they are. I think you can work with them to make them more tolerant though.



Arianji said:


> That is a beautiful pond set up, and it would go great for your caiman. Livestock water troughs do wonders for the exotic pet world. And that is a beautiful caiman, I am envious of you, I have always wanted a crocodilian but never had the facilities for one. I am glad to hear you will be keeping him/her as an adult too. I have a friend who has a gator that he got when it was a hatchling, now the sucker is 5 feet long and lives in his pond in the back yard. The gator comes straight up to him when he sits by the waters edge, and he feeds it chicken. They fairly well recognize their care-provider as an individual. I know most zoos up north overwinter their crocodilians inside in similar settings, as the trough ponds, some even as makeshift as a kiddy pool with a monster mercury vapor bulb. Maybe you can do they same with yours and he can just have a winter and summer home. Regardless good luck with yours I am sure he will be a wonderful pet.


I have definitely thought about this. I think it would be stressful for him to move inside and outside though. I have a heated "shed" outside, which is actually like a miniature house out back of my house, that I plan on modifying to make a pond inside all the while he would be able to get outside to the closed off section of my back yard. The best part is being able to lock the door he could go through when need be (i.e winter time etc..). He is already a wonderful companion and very beautiful in personality and looks.


----------



## OphidianDelight (May 7, 2012)

cantthinkofone said:


> Just a question... are most caimans this calm? i have wanted one for 4 years and all i hear about is them being grouchy but i want one so bad. do you think most can be tamed? it sounds like you tamed it and i wanted to know if they are tameable.


They are like most animals--individuals.  The one I worked with was most definitely not calm.  And the OP's may remain this way, it may not.  Even with constant handling and attention, it will remain a wild animal and never be truly tame; however, the increased handling and work devoted to the animal should impart to the owner a good sense of the animal's disposition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (May 7, 2012)

OphidianDelight said:


> They are like most animals--individuals..


That is another one of my thoughts. You mentioning it reminds me of my L. violaceopes. She is the sweetest darn thing ever. I don't know about you, but it's rare I see any L.V's that are so calm, calm enough for you to use your hands with her or hold her if she walks out onto you. And I have three other female L.V's that are simply ferocious and anything but calm. And I have a male, but you know how males are typically of any species.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 7, 2012)

So cute!  

Wish they weren't so dangerous.  I'd personally rather watch them in their natural environment.  That's just me.


----------



## InvertFix (May 7, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> So cute!
> 
> Wish they weren't so dangerous.  I'd personally rather watch them in their natural environment.  That's just me.


He was a rescue. They were going to get rid of him one way or another so I traded one of my P. metallicas for him. Best thought out decision ever.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 7, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> He was a rescue. They were going to get rid of him one way or another so I traded one of my P. metallicas for him. Best thought out decision ever.


I know.  I am glad you rescued him.  I don't get why someone would kill/get rid of him.  They are magnificent creatures.


----------



## Tenodera (May 7, 2012)

Oh... my goodness. That's awesome. I always hear about the bad things that result from people trying to keep these in inadequate conditions or with no commitment, and I think you'll learn a lot from having him! 

Do you know if Whomper is indeed a him?


----------



## InvertFix (May 7, 2012)

Tenodera said:


> Oh... my goodness. That's awesome. I always hear about the bad things that result from people trying to keep these in inadequate conditions or with no commitment, and I think you'll learn a lot from having him!
> 
> Do you know if Whomper is indeed a him?


I've actually never tried to to look and sex him. But I do know how. I'm just happy rather way, male or female.


----------



## tarantulaholic (May 11, 2012)

WoW!!! Wedge head dwarf caiman? That is so neat!! Just be careful they can do some serious damage as adult.  Check youtube theres some good videos in there keeping babies indoors, since they grow extremely slow.


----------



## InvertFix (May 14, 2012)

tarantulaholic said:


> WoW!!! Wedge head dwarf caiman? That is so neat!! Just be careful they can do some serious damage as adult.  Check youtube theres some good videos in there keeping babies indoors, since they grow extremely slow.


Thanks. I'm not sure if he's a wedge head or a cuvier. But either way I love him. And yeah, I really don't need ideas on how to keep them indoors. I've got his whole life planned out. And you'll be happy to know that all of his future is planned out to be with me.


----------



## InvertFix (May 21, 2012)

Thought I would post a couple photo's of Whomper. 
He does indeed love to pose for me. <3




Enjoy. :giggle:


----------



## InvertFix (Jun 18, 2012)

*Whomper Walking Up To His Basking Spot *

Man I love this little guy. He just makes me smile on a daily basis. He has now gotten to the point where he will hear the front door opening when I get home and he begins his yipping and will come to the front of the enclosure to wait and greet me when I come through the critter room door.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 18, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> Around 5' for the speculated species. If it's a male.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-27-2012 at 03:29 PM ----------
> 
> 4'-4 1/2' for females.


That's not a bad size! That actually sounds doable if you got the room. 8' by 8' sounds cool. Can they be socialized? I'm sure if it's well fed it wont be as grumpy but it's still going to be dangerous at that size.

What do you feed him and what do you plan on feeding him when he/she gets 4'+?


----------



## rosybreeder (Jun 19, 2012)

Awsome! Very nice looking Caiman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Jul 11, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> That's not a bad size! That actually sounds doable if you got the room. 8' by 8' sounds cool. Can they be socialized? I'm sure if it's well fed it wont be as grumpy but it's still going to be dangerous at that size.
> 
> What do you feed him and what do you plan on feeding him when he/she gets 4'+?


They actually are sociable. I'm looking into picking up another one because they have a better feeding response in groups.
Currently I feed him crickets, dubia and rat hoppers. He's a little picky. He will only take a rat maybe once ever two weeks. But he loves the crickets most and won't ever turn them down. I think it may be because he likes all the frantic motions from the crickets. 

When he gets bigger I will be feeding him chickens and rabbits. Maybe throw in a few jumbo rats here and there. They all have their own temperments regardless of feeding. My buddy that has the other rescue got one that is very defensive around him or anyone else. But Whomper on the other hand is the sweetest thing to me, so nice and so gentle. Very cute too. But he gets super aggressive if anyone else is even near his enclosure or in the same room. 

btw sorry for the late response. I have been very busy and haven't even been on the boards much.


----------



## Risky (Jul 12, 2012)

stingray said:


> Here is a couple pics of my diamondback setup that would work good for your caiman for a while. I got the tub at a farm supply store. It is a 150 gallon tub and I think the cost was around a $100. They sell bigger tubs to.


I used to have 2 of those exact same tubs!  They were great and I got them for free.  The feed store said they were defective.  One had a small crack on the ledge and the other had a blemish on the outside.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jul 15, 2012)

Very cool and cute little caiman!


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Jul 19, 2012)

Judging by your pics and the ones shown in this link http://www.southtexasreptiles.com/strforum/showthread.php?t=3879 I think you have a trigonatus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Jul 23, 2012)

TexasTreeViper said:


> Judging by your pics and the ones shown in this link http://www.southtexasreptiles.com/strforum/showthread.php?t=3879 I think you have a trigonatus.


That is very helpful! Thank you! Do you happen to know the common name?


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Jul 23, 2012)

Smooth-fronted caimen.


----------



## InvertFix (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks again!


----------



## InvertFix (Sep 11, 2012)

*Whomper*

Been a few months since my last post in here. I've been pretty busy and unable to partake in the forum fratenizing.  

But whomper is doing wonderful! Still super attatched to me, though his temperment varies from day to day. And he has the appetite of a horse. >.< 

Anywho, here are some photographs for you all.  Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigboy (Sep 15, 2012)

I've waited a bit before jumping in here.  If you're still looking for a species id, this is Paleoschus trigonatus (ID on dorsal scute arrangement and mandibular coloration).  It is the larger of the two extant paleosuchids.  glad to see it is doing well.  

Just as a suggestion and to help you with filtration you might care to look into building an overflow system for his filtration.  It will drastically increase the water volume and filtration capacity and you can keep all chords out of the tank and away from sharp teeth by placing heaters into the sump itself rather than the tank.

Expect quite a change in temper with size.  Caiman is spelled a-t-t-i-t-u-d-e and I would be wary of doing any cage maintenance on an adult trig.  My former lab did a fair bit of work with crocodilians and a younger student caught a bleeder of a bite off of a young ( <1m ) saltwater croc.  An adult trig would be more than capable of sending you to the emergency room.  A future enclosure should also include a large land area.  Paleosuchids are extensive diggers and spend a great deal of time in burrows.

Keep the pictures going, its always a treat to see such a little beasty grow up.


----------



## InvertFix (Sep 15, 2012)

Bigboy said:


> I've waited a bit before jumping in here.  If you're still looking for a species id, this is Paleoschus trigonatus (ID on dorsal scute arrangement and mandibular coloration).  It is the larger of the two extant paleosuchids.  glad to see it is doing well.
> 
> Just as a suggestion and to help you with filtration you might care to look into building an overflow system for his filtration.  It will drastically increase the water volume and filtration capacity and you can keep all chords out of the tank and away from sharp teeth by placing heaters into the sump itself rather than the tank.
> 
> ...


That is wonderful and very helpful information. Thank you so much. 

So would you recommend I stop the frequent handling? I would rather respect him as is and be sure not to stress him. Right now he is "attached" to me. But as you said, they change over time.


----------



## Bigboy (Sep 15, 2012)

With crocodilians handling tends to make the person more comfortable than the animal more tame.  I believe developing and perfecting techniques that allow you to continue with good husbandry practices while minimizing contact are better for both of you.  You certainly want to be able to visually inspect the animal for potential health problems but outside of that handling is more about our need to emotionally bond and less about safety.  Consider that an adult trig could permanently maim your hand and affect your ability to work for the rest of your life, hindering your ability to provide for yourself and your family.  In that light I'd much prefer knowing I can safely manage an animal over the belief that I've handled it enough that it probably won't bite me.


----------



## InvertFix (Sep 15, 2012)

Thats understandable. that's what I originally had planned to do at the beginning of this thread. I think that's what I will be going back to doing. Thank you for the valuable information, sir. Very enlightening and thought out.


----------



## Bigboy (Sep 16, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> Thats understandable. that's what I originally had planned to do at the beginning of this thread. I think that's what I will be going back to doing. Thank you for the valuable information, sir. Very enlightening and thought out.


I've had years to think this over.  I'm hoping to have a dwarf freshwater crocodile (there is one isolated population in northern Australia that are considered dwarves) in the next ten years or so.  That said, these things are often on my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Sep 17, 2012)

Bigboy said:


> I've had years to think this over.  I'm hoping to have a dwarf freshwater crocodile (there is one isolated population in northern Australia that are considered dwarves) in the next ten years or so.  That said, these things are often on my mind.


WOW! You've been planning it for quite some time then.  
If you and I are both still on the boards around that point in time I would love to be posted on when you get one of them.


----------



## arachnofab (Sep 22, 2012)

Very nice set up! He's adorable and I'm not much of a croc gal. U mentioned having P. mets. . . willing to sell?


----------



## InvertFix (Sep 22, 2012)

arachnofab said:


> Very nice set up! He's adorable and I'm not much of a croc gal. U mentioned having P. mets. . . willing to sell?


I do have P. mets. They are more of my personal collection, not quite sure if I'm willing to sell. :/


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats really cool.


----------



## InvertFix (Oct 12, 2012)

yodaxtreme545 said:


> Thats really cool.


Haha thanks. :3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 12, 2012)

this thread has made me want one!!!


----------



## InvertFix (Oct 12, 2012)

Alltheworld601 said:


> this thread has made me want one!!!


It's definitely a very fulfilling and rewarding experience. However I recommend you make sure you have the means to care for one for its whole life. Which can be quite the challenge!

Thanks,
Fix


----------



## VictorHernandez (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow very nice  very cute looking little guy


----------



## InvertFix (Oct 13, 2012)

VictorHernandez said:


> Wow very nice  very cute looking little guy


Thanks so much! He's awfully cute isn't he? His teeth are getting bigger and more jagged like a jigsaw however. A tad intimidating sometimes.  but cute none the less. I can't wait for him to get bigger. I just think all crocodilians are beautiful from birth and throughout all the stages and growth of their lives. :3


----------



## pixall (Oct 23, 2012)

SO CUTE! I would love to get one eventually, but considering I live in an apartment in a major city, now would not be the time. Tho they are advertised on craigslist etc a TON around here. =/ How about some new pics? pretty please?


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Oct 23, 2012)

agreed. new pics. some of us are still following this thread ;]


----------



## InvertFix (Oct 25, 2012)

pixall said:


> SO CUTE! I would love to get one eventually, but considering I live in an apartment in a major city, now would not be the time. Tho they are advertised on craigslist etc a TON around here. =/ How about some new pics? pretty please?


That's unfortunate that they are frequently advertised. It's irresponsible owners that didn't think it through. I wish more people were responsible enough to say, "Wow I would really like one of those, however right now is not the time." If they know they cannot care for one for it's whole life. 



Psychocircus91 said:


> agreed. new pics. some of us are still following this thread ;]


I didn't even know this thread was being followed by anyone! :O 


Anywho, I've been awefully busy, but I can get some pictures up soon. I've been meaning to, just haven't had the time.


----------



## InvertFix (Dec 16, 2012)

Whomper  just basking. 



Hiding out. 



Sorry I haven been around much everybody. Hope all is well.


----------



## Cavedweller (Dec 17, 2012)

Are you going to be target training him? I assume that's the best method to safely move him once he gets bigger, for when you need to do tank maintenance or something. I have no idea if they need to be a certain age before they're capable of target training, though.


----------



## Najakeeper (Dec 17, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> Whomper  just basking.
> View attachment 111238
> 
> 
> ...


Cuteness overload!


----------



## InvertFix (Dec 17, 2012)

Cavedweller said:


> Are you going to be target training him? I assume that's the best method to safely move him once he gets bigger, for when you need to do tank maintenance or something. I have no idea if they need to be a certain age before they're capable of target training, though.


I have not even thought of target training. I guess I could while he still likes me. Ha. I hope that doesn't change. But still. I haven't thought of it because he acts like an affectionate puppy with me. Very calm in my presence, but things could change no doubt.


----------



## Redneck101 (Dec 17, 2012)

Very cute. if i had room it would be cool to have one.. i dont know anything about keeping these little guys.. only know the basics of keeping a Alligator mississippiensis. we had one for a while.


----------



## Cavedweller (Dec 17, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> I have not even thought of target training. I guess I could while he still likes me. Ha. I hope that doesn't change. But still. I haven't thought of it because he acts like an affectionate puppy with me. Very calm in my presence, but things could change no doubt.


Target training is what zoos use, so I figure it's the most reliable method of getting big lizards/crocs to go where you want them too. It's even used for "more tamable" ones, like Komodo dragons. I just don't know if his brain is developed enough to learn it yet. He already knows you're the one who feeds him, so I'd imagine he'd be able to be trained now. You'll have to make a target on a stick, but that shouldn't be hard.


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 8, 2013)

*Suprise Suprise*

Well we just moved, so things have been SUPER hectic. I'm so worn out. :bruised:

Anywho, I thought you guys (assuming anyone still follows this thread :sarcasm: ) would enjoy some photo's of Whomper. It's been a while. 













How has everyone been doing? We're doing fantabulous. :love:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## beetleman (Apr 8, 2013)

he looks awesome! glad everything is great.


----------



## antinous (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow, that's pretty cool! How big will he get?


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 10, 2013)

beetleman said:


> he looks awesome! glad everything is great.


Me too! He's getting bigger, slowly but surely! 



theReptileGuy said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool! How big will he get?


Maybe about 5 feet. But that is on the higher end.


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 12, 2013)

Was he grumpy about the move? I've heard crocodilians in captivity tend to get upset at change.


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Apr 14, 2013)

What do you plan to house him in when he starts getting measured in feet not inches?    

He looks great by the way! Glad youre back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (May 4, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Was he grumpy about the move? I've heard crocodilians in captivity tend to get upset at change.


He was a little grumpy. Not too bad. He's settled in now. Sorry for the late reply. 

---------- Post added 05-04-2013 at 01:13 PM ----------




pnshmntMMA said:


> What do you plan to house him in when he starts getting measured in feet not inches?
> 
> He looks great by the way! Glad youre back.


A pond I the basement of our new house!


----------



## BimBim (May 23, 2013)

That is so cool! how big is He/She going to get when full grown?


----------

